# I Find It Really Strange



## AnnabelsMummy

How i've seen sooo many minors TTC.. i find it really strange.. i mean i know we're all pregnant or have had children on here.. but i've seen some people as young as 15 on here TTC.. it's not even legal for them to be sexually active...
What's going on?! :wacko:
sorryy... just had to share that.. it's soo confusing..
i didn't TTC, and i'd never have wanted to at this age (17).. but now i'm pregnant, of course i wouldn't change it for the world.. but they all say they're so mature as well..
ahh i dunno.. just thought i'd share it.. not sure if i'm allowed to talk about it.. i just find it really weird and don't understand why anyone under 18 (who is still a kid themselves) would WANT to put themselves in that position? lol
xxxxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahh that sounded a bit mean... but i don't mean it horribley.. just a curiousity.. x


----------



## Zebra Stars

i know, im 17 & pregnant, to be honest im nt ready for a baby nor is OH,

ive seen people as young as 13 TTC like what are you doi youre 13!! and proberly not even started your period!!

well i think wanting a baby before 18 is imachure (i can't spell)


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Haha.. See how can we even teach our children to spell ;) 
ahh i totally agree.. it kinda just shows a slight immaturity.. your not even allowed to do loadsa stuff.. let alone support a child properly.. but as i've said before, i'd never change my mind for the world.. just a bit scary sometimes!
xxxx


----------



## Jas029

I definitely didn't want to be pregnant so young..
But it accidentally happened and whats done is done so all I can do now is step up to the responsibility and raise my son the best I can :thumbup:
And yes, some girls just don't seem right in the head saying they want a kid when they're still in school(Not talking about university)
I always wanted to be a mother.. I wanted to wait til I was atleast 20 though.. whoops :blush:


----------



## annawrigley

i hope i dont get attacked for this, ive mentioned it before but dont make a huge song and dance about it because i know its not supported here but i was TTC at 16 and honestly dont regret it for a second. :shrug:
tbh basically every under 18 on here says they were using contraception but it didnt work and im sure thats the case for a lot of people but i truly dont believe every single pregnant under 18 yr old on here got pregnant that way... even if some were NTNP i dont think they'd dare say cos theyd get like slaughtered here lol.
xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Yeah exactly the same.. i would never have said i'm mature enough to look after a baby...
My mum's gone away for like 3 weeks.. and for the first 3 days.. the house was almost falling apart.. 
yeah i wanted to wait.. until i'd been to uni, partied my life away.. and was maybe even married.. pftttt.. i've done none of that.. (but i don't really like partying anyways) - but other girls do.. i dunno i just think it's weird.. like none of us would change it.. but i think most of us would have waited i dunno.. 
xxxxx


----------



## lily123

Hiya hun.
I was thinking exactly the same today... it makes no sense!
One of my mum's mates daughters is 16 and is 12 weeks pregnant, at first i felt very supportive towards her because i presumed that she would be the same as us on here... unplanned and unexpected pregnancy but it was the right decision to keep the baby, but no! She was telling me that she was going out sha99ing different men everynight in order to get pregnant because she wanted a baby and that was it!
I was absolutely gobsmacked... it's people like that who give us teen mums a bad name when all most of us are trying to do is the right thing for our children!

I would certainly never have chose to be pregnant at 19 years old, unmarried and financially unstable - but now it's happened i wouldn't change anything for the world.

:hugs:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

annawrigley said:


> i hope i dont get attacked for this, ive mentioned it before but dont make a huge song and dance about it because i know its not supported here but i was TTC at 16 and honestly dont regret it for a second. :shrug:
> tbh basically every under 18 on here says they were using contraception but it didnt work and im sure thats the case for a lot of people but i truly dont believe every single pregnant under 18 yr old on here got pregnant that way... even if some were NTNP i dont think they'd dare say cos theyd get like slaughtered here lol.
> xx

yeah i know what you mean.. and i'm only saying i just feel maybe they should wait.. if anyone did get pregnant that way i'd never say it was terrible.. because at least they get a baby.. and the baby would get a loving mother who cares.. 
i'm just saying i just don't think they fully understand the responsibility or anything.. and usually their partner doesn't want the child.. Mmmm.. i dunno.. i'm not trying to be mean.. it's just from my opinion, that maybe at least wait till their old enough to look after, care for and support a baby.. cause that's what we all want for our babies.. 
xxxxxx


----------



## annawrigley

allier276 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> i hope i dont get attacked for this, ive mentioned it before but dont make a huge song and dance about it because i know its not supported here but i was TTC at 16 and honestly dont regret it for a second. :shrug:
> tbh basically every under 18 on here says they were using contraception but it didnt work and im sure thats the case for a lot of people but i truly dont believe every single pregnant under 18 yr old on here got pregnant that way... even if some were NTNP i dont think they'd dare say cos theyd get like slaughtered here lol.
> xx
> 
> yeah i know what you mean.. and i'm only saying i just feel maybe they should wait.. if anyone did get pregnant that way i'd never say it was terrible.. because at least they get a baby.. and the baby would get a loving mother who cares..
> i'm just saying i just don't think they fully understand the responsibility or anything.. and usually their partner doesn't want the child.. Mmmm.. i dunno.. i'm not trying to be mean.. it's just from my opinion, that maybe at least wait till their old enough to look after, care for and support a baby.. cause that's what we all want for our babies..
> xxxxxxClick to expand...

i know, i dont think you're being mean :) im not expecting a round of applause or anything :haha:
and FOB wanted to TTC as well.. he still wants to be involved with the baby just not be with me anymore which is fair enough, people fall out of love and i dont love him either anymore :shrug:
he will still be a dad
xxxxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

lily123 said:


> Hiya hun.
> I was thinking exactly the same today... it makes no sense!
> One of my mum's mates daughters is 16 and is 12 weeks pregnant, at first i felt very supportive towards her because i presumed that she would be the same as us on here... unplanned and unexpected pregnancy but it was the right decision to keep the baby, but no! She was telling me that she was going out sha99ing different men everynight in order to get pregnant because she wanted a baby and that was it!
> I was absolutely gobsmacked... it's people like that who give us teen mums a bad name when all most of us are trying to do is the right thing for our children!
> 
> I would certainly never have chose to be pregnant at 19 years old, unmarried and financially unstable - but now it's happened i wouldn't change anything for the world.
> 
> :hugs:

Yeah that's exactly what i'm saying, i'm not trying to upset anyone who is under 18 and TTC.. i just don't understand why you would do that yourself or the baby... 
i'm 19 and by the time the babies 3 it'll probably be taller than me :blush:
it's like they see babies as dollies, and not real lives.. plus i know a few stories (family and friends) who got pregnant between 15-18 and they've has social services in and out of their lives for years.. 
i have no idea why you'd go around shagging people just to get preganant.. shows immaturity? as well as lack of care for the child.. i dunno personally i just think it's a bit selfish..
this post wasn't to be horrible.. i was just trying to point out how i've noticed about 6 or 7 of these in the last week :wacko:

Of course now i would never change anything in the world.. and i'm really excited, and love my LO to bits already.. :cloud9: but i do worry all the time about everything.. even though both me and my OH are (unlike most people our age) quite lucky we work pretty much full time, and get paid really well for under 18's.. and can just about afford to support ourselves..
but it's when these girls say they have no money, they live with their perants.. they're still at school.. it just worries me.. for their sakes hehe..
xxxxxxx


----------



## ilovecatz12

I know! The media give us such bad press too, things like Jeremy Kyle really don't help...
I'm just dreading getting on buses being big like a house and having snobby idiots look down on me.

Hence why I'm going to invest in red lipstick and continue to wear my fur coat throughout pregnancy (so people don't look down on me) haha.


----------



## shocker

I got pregnant by accident and ive always thought young girls ttc was insane but honestly i see it now! Im 19 so luckily enough i have just enough maturity to know it wouldnt be fair on the child to ttc right now but if i'd been in this situation a few years ago i cant honestly say i would probablly have a kid right now. I didnt want kids before but i guess you always want want you cant have.I think the reason so many young teens are ttc is 

-The unconditional love factor, theres a lot of messed up people out there who have no one who care about them and this is someone who will depend on them and love them no matter what
-lonliness, a misguided reason obviously as its isolating being a pregnant teen but still some people are lonely
-no prospects, with the way that things are in the economy right now you cant afford to go to college and its near impossible to get a job, young girls think oh i can get a house and money off the government and it'll give me something to do til theres better options out there
-tv, lets face it they show teen mums in a bad light but they still glamourise it so much its no wonder!
-peer pressure, kids are growing up too young nowadays and they think they're adults
-having a pregnancy scare or mc, they're scared at first and then they think oh actually how great would that have been 

Its really emotional problems i think, a lack of sufficiant mental health services for adolescents, think about it, all those girls 13 and 14 wanting babies? theres something missing in their lives and they're trying to fill that void by having children, its not like thats uncommon! i know woman in their 30s who do that.I think its pretty sad to be honest, to think your life is so awful that you need someone else to have a reason to go on, saying that i understand it.I dunno, its a very messed up society we live in :shrug:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

annawrigley said:


> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> i hope i dont get attacked for this, ive mentioned it before but dont make a huge song and dance about it because i know its not supported here but i was TTC at 16 and honestly dont regret it for a second. :shrug:
> tbh basically every under 18 on here says they were using contraception but it didnt work and im sure thats the case for a lot of people but i truly dont believe every single pregnant under 18 yr old on here got pregnant that way... even if some were NTNP i dont think they'd dare say cos theyd get like slaughtered here lol.
> xx
> 
> yeah i know what you mean.. and i'm only saying i just feel maybe they should wait.. if anyone did get pregnant that way i'd never say it was terrible.. because at least they get a baby.. and the baby would get a loving mother who cares..
> i'm just saying i just don't think they fully understand the responsibility or anything.. and usually their partner doesn't want the child.. Mmmm.. i dunno.. i'm not trying to be mean.. it's just from my opinion, that maybe at least wait till their old enough to look after, care for and support a baby.. cause that's what we all want for our babies..
> xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> i know, i dont think you're being mean :) im not expecting a round of applause or anything :haha:
> and FOB wanted to TTC as well.. he still wants to be involved with the baby just not be with me anymore which is fair enough, people fall out of love and i dont love him either anymore :shrug:
> he will still be a dad
> xxxxxxClick to expand...

Thank youu.. :) i was kinda curious just to see where people were coming from a bit.. not to slate them or even say their idiots.. its normal we're girls and everyone gets a bit like ohhh i want a baby.. but i don't think some people think it through properly.. that's all i was trying to say.. :shrug:
at leats the FOB wants to be involved, and it was a joint decision.. and it shows a level of maturity with both of you that you can still be civil at least for the sake of the baby.. 
it's just some of the posts on here seem really silly.. and i see them all the time.. 
xxxxxx


----------



## KrisKitten

The thing that gets me is as much as they say 'im ready...i can look after them...i dont mind sleepless nights' etc the thing about having a child is YOUR life isnt YOURS anymore.
Nothing is soley your decision. From going out to having a shower...it all has to be planned around ur child. I pop to the corner shop for 10 mins and i panic the whole way in case he needs me at home. 
I decide right im gonna chill out and have a hot bath and he wakes up and i end up going to bed at 5am and rushing a shower in the morning. When people say its hard they dont mean its hard work like homework was hard or even a difficult job is hard. Its hard coz nothing, i mean nothing is yours. If your tired u dont get to put ur feet up for a day and chill out, u still have nappies to change. And after the first little stretch theres noone telling you 'well done' and patting you on the back with a gold star. You dont take a break if your bored, its not all cuddles (some babies dont like being cuddled lol), its rewarding but it very very long term.
Dont get me wrong i love tommy, anyone whos read a single of my posts must be able to see he is my world and there is nothing more special than him but its by no means suitable as a choice when u r so young. Its no way simple and its no way easy.
It winds me up if pple actively TTC so young coz ur giving up on a huge part of ur life. A part of ur life that ur actually meant to learn your own lessons from so u can teach ur kids when they come along.
Tbh imo actively TTC as a very young teen is almost proof your not mature enough or ready enough to concieve.
In My Opinion xxxx


----------



## KrisKitten

shocker said:


> I got pregnant by accident and ive always thought young girls ttc was insane but honestly i see it now! Im 19 so luckily enough i have just enough maturity to know it wouldnt be fair on the child to ttc right now but if i'd been in this situation a few years ago i cant honestly say i would probablly have a kid right now. I didnt want kids before but i guess you always want want you cant have.I think the reason so many young teens are ttc is
> 
> -The unconditional love factor, theres a lot of messed up people out there who have no one who care about them and this is someone who will depend on them and love them no matter what
> -lonliness, a misguided reason obviously as its isolating being a pregnant teen but still some people are lonely
> -no prospects, with the way that things are in the economy right now you cant afford to go to college and its near impossible to get a job, young girls think oh i can get a house and money off the government and it'll give me something to do til theres better options out there
> -tv, lets face it they show teen mums in a bad light but they still glamourise it so much its no wonder!
> -peer pressure, kids are growing up too young nowadays and they think they're adults
> -having a pregnancy scare or mc, they're scared at first and then they think oh actually how great would that have been
> 
> Its really emotional problems i think, a lack of sufficiant mental health services for adolescents, think about it, all those girls 13 and 14 wanting babies? theres something missing in their lives and they're trying to fill that void by having children, its not like thats uncommon! i know woman in their 30s who do that.I think its pretty sad to be honest, to think your life is so awful that you need someone else to have a reason to go on, saying that i understand it.I dunno, its a very messed up society we live in :shrug:

Thats my issue, they want babies for what a baby can give them, not what they can give thier baby - which is just WRONG
i know i keep singing that phrase but its the case in so many situations :dohh: and then its the kid that suffers xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

KrisKitten said:


> The thing that gets me is as much as they say 'im ready...i can look after them...i dont mind sleepless nights' etc the thing about having a child is YOUR life isnt YOURS anymore.
> Nothing is soley your decision. From going out to having a shower...it all has to be planned around ur child. I pop to the corner shop for 10 mins and i panic the whole way in case he needs me at home.
> I decide right im gonna chill out and have a hot bath and he wakes up and i end up going to bed at 5am and rushing a shower in the morning. When people say its hard they dont mean its hard work like homework was hard or even a difficult job is hard. Its hard coz nothing, i mean nothing is yours. If your tired u dont get to put ur feet up for a day and chill out, u still have nappies to change. And after the first little stretch theres noone telling you 'well done' and patting you on the back with a gold star. You dont take a break if your bored, its not all cuddles (some babies dont like being cuddled lol), its rewarding but it very very long term.
> Dont get me wrong i love tommy, anyone whos read a single of my posts must be able to see he is my world and there is nothing more special than him but its by no means suitable as a choice when u r so young. Its no way simple and its no way easy.
> It winds me up if pple actively TTC so young coz ur giving up on a huge part of ur life. A part of ur life that ur actually meant to learn your own lessons from so u can teach ur kids when they come along.
> Tbh imo actively TTC as a very young teen is almost proof your not mature enough or ready enough to concieve.
> In My Opinion xxxx

That was my opinion too.. in a way.. i've seen loads of your posts and i know and can see how much you love tommy (and he's gorgeous!!).. but i agree it's so much hard work.. and i've grown up with babies all my life and always thought i'd never get into this position, and really did try not to, but it has, i wouldn't change it, and i know i've made the right decision, but i'd be lying if i said i was not terrified.. 
i agree with the learning your own lessons part.. plus anyone aged under 18 i think everything changes so much so often.. whether it's your best friend, your boyfriend -everythings so unpredictable and a big deal.. and even people i know who have got pregnant at 30 or some of the older people on BnB.. are still scared, and worry, and find it difficult.. i just think so many of the girls see them almost as dollies, they can play with till they get bored.. 
i dunno i was just thinking about it.. and am on here all the time.. and all the girls obviously wouldn't change it but everyone nearly says they'd wished they'd waited a bit.. even ones who have TTC'd ... 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

KrisKitten said:


> shocker said:
> 
> 
> I got pregnant by accident and ive always thought young girls ttc was insane but honestly i see it now! Im 19 so luckily enough i have just enough maturity to know it wouldnt be fair on the child to ttc right now but if i'd been in this situation a few years ago i cant honestly say i would probablly have a kid right now. I didnt want kids before but i guess you always want want you cant have.I think the reason so many young teens are ttc is
> 
> -The unconditional love factor, theres a lot of messed up people out there who have no one who care about them and this is someone who will depend on them and love them no matter what
> -lonliness, a misguided reason obviously as its isolating being a pregnant teen but still some people are lonely
> -no prospects, with the way that things are in the economy right now you cant afford to go to college and its near impossible to get a job, young girls think oh i can get a house and money off the government and it'll give me something to do til theres better options out there
> -tv, lets face it they show teen mums in a bad light but they still glamourise it so much its no wonder!
> -peer pressure, kids are growing up too young nowadays and they think they're adults
> -having a pregnancy scare or mc, they're scared at first and then they think oh actually how great would that have been
> 
> Its really emotional problems i think, a lack of sufficiant mental health services for adolescents, think about it, all those girls 13 and 14 wanting babies? theres something missing in their lives and they're trying to fill that void by having children, its not like thats uncommon! i know woman in their 30s who do that.I think its pretty sad to be honest, to think your life is so awful that you need someone else to have a reason to go on, saying that i understand it.I dunno, its a very messed up society we live in :shrug:
> 
> Thats my issue, they want babies for what a baby can give them, not what they can give thier baby - which is just WRONG
> i know i keep singing that phrase but its the case in so many situations :dohh: and then its the kid that suffers xxxClick to expand...


i agree with the whole society thing.. i think with some people it's something missing, they want someone to love.. or sometimes it's just they don't see how much hardwork it actually is.. then when the kid gets "boring" they get bored.. and let it run wild.. and it's not fair on them or the child.. 
i dunno maybe more should be done to promote it less.. i dunnoo..
xxxxxx


----------



## ilovecatz12

Yeah it does seem very very stupid. I'm sixteen and I really don't now how I'm going to cope. It's such a big change and it's all so daunting. However, it's something that has happened and now I guess I have to live with it. I have so much growing up to do before little baby actually arrives.


----------



## annawrigley

but whos to say that girls who werent TTC will get any less "bored" of the baby than those who were?
not trying to cause a debate, i get what you're saying completely just dont see why just cos it was deliberate they're destined to be neglectful or incompetent mothers :shrug: xxx


----------



## shocker

KrisKitten said:


> shocker said:
> 
> 
> I got pregnant by accident and ive always thought young girls ttc was insane but honestly i see it now! Im 19 so luckily enough i have just enough maturity to know it wouldnt be fair on the child to ttc right now but if i'd been in this situation a few years ago i cant honestly say i would probablly have a kid right now. I didnt want kids before but i guess you always want want you cant have.I think the reason so many young teens are ttc is
> 
> -The unconditional love factor, theres a lot of messed up people out there who have no one who care about them and this is someone who will depend on them and love them no matter what
> -lonliness, a misguided reason obviously as its isolating being a pregnant teen but still some people are lonely
> -no prospects, with the way that things are in the economy right now you cant afford to go to college and its near impossible to get a job, young girls think oh i can get a house and money off the government and it'll give me something to do til theres better options out there
> -tv, lets face it they show teen mums in a bad light but they still glamourise it so much its no wonder!
> -peer pressure, kids are growing up too young nowadays and they think they're adults
> -having a pregnancy scare or mc, they're scared at first and then they think oh actually how great would that have been
> 
> Its really emotional problems i think, a lack of sufficiant mental health services for adolescents, think about it, all those girls 13 and 14 wanting babies? theres something missing in their lives and they're trying to fill that void by having children, its not like thats uncommon! i know woman in their 30s who do that.I think its pretty sad to be honest, to think your life is so awful that you need someone else to have a reason to go on, saying that i understand it.I dunno, its a very messed up society we live in :shrug:
> 
> Thats my issue, they want babies for what a baby can give them, not what they can give thier baby - which is just WRONG
> i know i keep singing that phrase but its the case in so many situations :dohh: and then its the kid that suffers xxxClick to expand...

EXACTLY! I mean i'll be the first to put my hand up here and say i realise thats probablly why i would want to have a child, obviously i love kids i have lots of nieces and nephews who i adore but if i stand back from the situation i can see that i want a child for purely selfish reasons.But then i can see why younger people would make a stupid decision like that, its cruel to bring a child into that but they dont have the maturity to see beyong themselves! When your a teenager your very self absorbed (dont mean to cause offence but its my opinion) and these girls just dont think of the kids at all.Its quite depressing really, when you think of all the other woman in the world who cant have kids or who have to go through so much to have them and then you see these people and you just kind of think what right do you have!! uch i dunno, i feel quite strongly about it


----------



## thedog

Im 18 in a couple of weeks and i did in a way TTC, i know people have different views on it but i moved out to live with my fiance when i was 16, and we get on great apart from a couple of tiffs every now and then, i get on well with my family and i also had a heck of alot of experience with babies. I dont plan on being a stay at home mum forever, when my baby is one im gonna start a college course then Uni and so on. x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ilovecatz12.. i'm in a really similar boat to you.. but at least we know it was maybe silly.. but we're willing to try our hardest to learn!! :) 

annawrigley.. sorry i'm not saying their worse mothers or anything.. sorry if it came across that way.. i didn't mean it too.. and i'm not saying their worse mothers.. i'm just saying maybe in a sense their showing a higher level of immaturity.. and in a way i'm wrong cause i shouldn't class everyone in the same boat, cause every case is different.. and i know theirs girls on here who have TTC'd.. and i'm not saying their gonna be bad mums.. i'm just saying they have the choice in a sense.. and show a level of immaturity by maybe not preventing or at least trying to and waiting.. lol..
i don't mean to sound horrible :( i feel really mean now.. i'm just saying if they have the choice.. and also if so many of them are TTC why do they ask if it's the right thing? i dunnooo lol, i'm not trying to argue.. it was just a sense of curiousity.. i wanted to understand it a bitt..
xxxx


----------



## thedog

By the way, did anybody ever watch Underage and Pregnant? x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

shocker said:


> KrisKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shocker said:
> 
> 
> I got pregnant by accident and ive always thought young girls ttc was insane but honestly i see it now! Im 19 so luckily enough i have just enough maturity to know it wouldnt be fair on the child to ttc right now but if i'd been in this situation a few years ago i cant honestly say i would probablly have a kid right now. I didnt want kids before but i guess you always want want you cant have.I think the reason so many young teens are ttc is
> 
> -The unconditional love factor, theres a lot of messed up people out there who have no one who care about them and this is someone who will depend on them and love them no matter what
> -lonliness, a misguided reason obviously as its isolating being a pregnant teen but still some people are lonely
> -no prospects, with the way that things are in the economy right now you cant afford to go to college and its near impossible to get a job, young girls think oh i can get a house and money off the government and it'll give me something to do til theres better options out there
> -tv, lets face it they show teen mums in a bad light but they still glamourise it so much its no wonder!
> -peer pressure, kids are growing up too young nowadays and they think they're adults
> -having a pregnancy scare or mc, they're scared at first and then they think oh actually how great would that have been
> 
> Its really emotional problems i think, a lack of sufficiant mental health services for adolescents, think about it, all those girls 13 and 14 wanting babies? theres something missing in their lives and they're trying to fill that void by having children, its not like thats uncommon! i know woman in their 30s who do that.I think its pretty sad to be honest, to think your life is so awful that you need someone else to have a reason to go on, saying that i understand it.I dunno, its a very messed up society we live in :shrug:
> 
> Thats my issue, they want babies for what a baby can give them, not what they can give thier baby - which is just WRONG
> i know i keep singing that phrase but its the case in so many situations :dohh: and then its the kid that suffers xxxClick to expand...
> 
> EXACTLY! I mean i'll be the first to put my hand up here and say i realise thats probablly why i would want to have a child, obviously i love kids i have lots of nieces and nephews who i adore but if i stand back from the situation i can see that i want a child for purely selfish reasons.But then i can see why younger people would make a stupid decision like that, its cruel to bring a child into that but they dont have the maturity to see beyong themselves! When your a teenager your very self absorbed (dont mean to cause offence but its my opinion) and these girls just dont think of the kids at all.Its quite depressing really, when you think of all the other woman in the world who cant have kids or who have to go through so much to have them and then you see these people and you just kind of think what right do you have!! uch i dunno, i feel quite strongly about itClick to expand...


Yeah i see exactly where your coming from and think you have a very similar opinion to me on this.. i feel bad saying it though.. and it's not that in a sense they'll be any worse mothers than the rest of us, it's just they don't think about things necessarily.. i think there's so many things to do.. and people say they plan to do them with kids, i just think that with kids.. everything becomes a millions times harder or almost impossible, plus alot of people are very judgemental on teenage perants.. which doesn't help at all.. 
i think it's right to plan and do it when you're ready.. but ready includes able to afford anything the baby needs, a roof over your head etc.. and not needing to depend on our perants.. 
sometimes accidents happen and when they do, we need all the support we can have of course.. i dunno.. 
xxxxxx


----------



## ilovecatz12

haha i know. It's completely ridiculous, out of all the people in my old school I bet none of them would have suspected that I'd get pregnant first (no wait, second). I was the weird-girl-with-friends making my hair into a beard, pretending to be jesus and telling people "prophesies".

I'm going to act all cool and "yeah I can cope" when in reality I know NOTHING of babies. I used to work in a shoe shop so I can fit babies shoes, but that's as far as my knowledge stretches sadly :(

I don't know how girls cope. aaaah.


----------



## annawrigley

allier276 said:


> annawrigley.. sorry i'm not saying their worse mothers or anything.. sorry if it came across that way.. i didn't mean it too.. and i'm not saying their worse mothers.. i'm just saying maybe in a sense their showing a higher level of immaturity.. and in a way i'm wrong cause i shouldn't class everyone in the same boat, cause every case is different.. and i know theirs girls on here who have TTC'd.. and i'm not saying their gonna be bad mums.. i'm just saying they have the choice in a sense.. and show a level of immaturity by maybe not preventing or at least trying to and waiting.. lol..
> i don't mean to sound horrible :( i feel really mean now.. i'm just saying if they have the choice.. and also if so many of them are TTC why do they ask if it's the right thing? i dunnooo lol, i'm not trying to argue.. it was just a sense of curiousity.. i wanted to understand it a bitt..
> xxxx

i get what you mean, im not taking offence from you at all hun, and i realise that it does show immaturity im willing to admit that but i feel pretty sorted right now tbh. i have everything bought and in place for the baby, live in a 2 bedroom flat on my own, am enrolled on a college course next year, have the full support of family & friends (and FOB and his family with things to do with the baby). i feel mentally ready. i know that might sound silly but i honestly know what im letting myself in for.
im not saying this to be like SEE IM SENSIBLE I HAVE EVERYTHING SORTED, i just think whatever age you are you "make it work". i know the age i am isnt ideal but i dont feel like im throwing my life away. i feel like its just beginning! and i dont think LO will have a bad life. im in a good position financially and emotionally to bring him into the world!
i know what you mean about them asking if its the right thing, they obviously have some doubts :shrug: i dunno about that cos i didnt join here til i was 17w so :shrug: but i only discussed TTC with FOB and a couple of friends.
you dont sound horrible honest :hugs: im sure people will come into the thread and say much harsher things lol im prepared for that but dw youve said nothing offensive and i completely get your point of view as well, this is just what was right for me :) xxxxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hello just popping my head in from TTC! im trying to have a baby im 19 i'll be 20 in a few short months but i'm also married i have PCOS among other things so i know its going to be extremely hard for me to get pregnant so im trying now while youth is on my side! :) but i dont think heaving babies young is for everyone and i certainly think you should At least graduate high school before TTC its better for u and baby! :)


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

thedog said:


> By the way, did anybody ever watch Underage and Pregnant? x

yeah i watched that.. on BBC 3? 
i also watched another programme.. or might have been the same one on BBC 3.. where one 14 year old and one 15 year old i think really wanted children so their perants put them on the show, and made them live the lives of pregnant women for 9 weeks, and each week was meant to be a month.. and they had to do shopping and everything, and they gave them a money budget.. then after the 9 weeks they gave them a baby to look after for 3 weeks, and they had to do everything for it.. and afterwards they both said they'd rather wait.. i felt kinda sorry for them.. 
i know it's a tv programme so they exaggerate and stuff.. but was deffiantly worth watching.. oh and one of the girls really freaked out when they made her sit through one womans birth!! :dohh:
xxxxx


----------



## jazmine18

i agree with you. but i also see alot of girls who claim to have gotten pregnant while 'on the pill' or 'the condom broke' and considering the success rate of these type of contraceptives if used properly, (both around 96% or higher i think) .theres seems to be alot of people who it accidently happened to if you know what i mean,im not saying it doesnt happen, just seems too many. they just dont claim to have TTC...i believe girls falling pregnant from a one off accident or because of contraception failure is alot less common than it appears..again im not saying it doesnt ever happen. thats my opinion anyway lol. x


----------



## shocker

annawrigley said:


> but whos to say that girls who werent TTC will get any less "bored" of the baby than those who were?
> not trying to cause a debate, i get what you're saying completely just dont see why just cos it was deliberate they're destined to be neglectful or incompetent mothers :shrug: xxx

Debate is always good i think :thumbup: Its nice to learn about other peoples views! They're not destined to be neglectful or incompetant mothers at all i think, they've simply sold themselves and their child short because they dont have the maturity to wait.I think it doesnt matter how you ended up pregnant or what your circumstances are you can be a bad mother or you can be a good mother.I mean i think young mums make good mums personally because i think they relate well to their children, but older mums are also good in their own way, theirs pros and cons to both.A girl whos sleeping around trying to get pregnant and has a baby at 14 could easily end up being a better mother than a woman whos married/has a job/mortgage.Just as the married woman could easily be better than the 14 year old, theres no way you could possibly say a whole group of people are bad mothers because every single person is differant and each bring their own pros and cons to the situation.I simply think its irresponsible to ttc when you dont have your own place/a steady partner and financial security.Just my opinion, nothing against them though im sure they would be great mothers, its still a bad idea! :shrug:


----------



## Pyrrhic

I was pregnant at 19, and was terrified. I really think people should be self sufficient, and able to stand on their own two feet if they are actively going to try to bring a child into this world. I realise accidents happen, and some teen Mum are better parents than some older Mums. However, to try and get pregnant, and have a child actively while living a home/no job/no direction in life/no stable relationship IMO is wrong. Giving life to another person *has* to be the most selfless act you can do. It cannot be about you at all, but about your child who ultimately must come first. A parent has a moral duty to provide the best possible environment for their child. Some people have no choice, and it's admirable they do the best they can. But for people who have a choice, they need to use maturity and caution. I think far too many people see having a child as the next step in a relationship nowadays.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

annawrigley said:


> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> annawrigley.. sorry i'm not saying their worse mothers or anything.. sorry if it came across that way.. i didn't mean it too.. and i'm not saying their worse mothers.. i'm just saying maybe in a sense their showing a higher level of immaturity.. and in a way i'm wrong cause i shouldn't class everyone in the same boat, cause every case is different.. and i know theirs girls on here who have TTC'd.. and i'm not saying their gonna be bad mums.. i'm just saying they have the choice in a sense.. and show a level of immaturity by maybe not preventing or at least trying to and waiting.. lol..
> i don't mean to sound horrible :( i feel really mean now.. i'm just saying if they have the choice.. and also if so many of them are TTC why do they ask if it's the right thing? i dunnooo lol, i'm not trying to argue.. it was just a sense of curiousity.. i wanted to understand it a bitt..
> xxxx
> 
> i get what you mean, im not taking offence from you at all hun, and i realise that it does show immaturity im willing to admit that but i feel pretty sorted right now tbh. i have everything bought and in place for the baby, live in a 2 bedroom flat on my own, am enrolled on a college course next year, have the full support of family & friends (and FOB and his family with things to do with the baby). i feel mentally ready. i know that might sound silly but i honestly know what im letting myself in for.
> im not saying this to be like SEE IM SENSIBLE I HAVE EVERYTHING SORTED, i just think whatever age you are you "make it work". i know the age i am isnt ideal but i dont feel like im throwing my life away. i feel like its just beginning! and i dont think LO will have a bad life. im in a good position financially and emotionally to bring him into the world!
> i know what you mean about them asking if its the right thing, they obviously have some doubts :shrug: i dunno about that cos i didnt join here til i was 17w so :shrug: but i only discussed it with FOB and a couple of friends.
> you dont sound horrible honest :hugs: im sure people will come into the thread and say much harsher things lol im prepared for that but dw youve said nothing offensive and i completely get your point of view as well, this is just what was right for me :) xxxxxClick to expand...

Thank you hun.. i know i was genralising every case.. and i've seen your posts and i've got you on facebook i think.. and to be honest, you seem like you're gonna be a great mummy!! and i'm not saying and not gonna say anything different.. and you seem like you've been mature and had to sort things out.. and at least you were able to sort everything out, but i'm just saying i dunno, i mean obviously loads of us are here because we didn't prevent it and stuff, or we didn't do it correctly.. 
it's just in most cases i think it does show a sign of immaturity.. and i think to pretty much all those girls, it's not the right time.. especially the ones under 16.. seeing as it's not even legal for them to be sexually active.. 
Thank youu :) i didn't want you to think i was being mean :hugs: and you don't deserve people to say harsh things, i've seen your posts.. but i think even you'll say it's not all an easy ride, and stuff
xxxx


----------



## annawrigley

allier276 said:


> thedog said:
> 
> 
> By the way, did anybody ever watch Underage and Pregnant? x
> 
> yeah i watched that.. on BBC 3?
> i also watched another programme.. or might have been the same one on BBC 3.. where one 14 year old and one 15 year old i think really wanted children so their perants put them on the show, and made them live the lives of pregnant women for 9 weeks, and each week was meant to be a month.. and they had to do shopping and everything, and they gave them a money budget.. then after the 9 weeks they gave them a baby to look after for 3 weeks, and they had to do everything for it.. and afterwards they both said they'd rather wait.. i felt kinda sorry for them..
> i know it's a tv programme so they exaggerate and stuff.. but was deffiantly worth watching.. oh and one of the girls really freaked out when they made her sit through one womans birth!! :dohh:
> xxxxxClick to expand...

yeahh i watched underage pregnant, and that one was called pregnancy: my big decision i think, they did a load of them about stuff like sex, boob jobs, lol cant really remember the others but yeah..



jazmine18 said:


> i also see alot of girls who claim to have gotten pregnant while 'on the pill' or 'the condom broke' and considering the success rate of these type of contraceptives if used properly, (both around 96% or higher i think) .theres seems to be alot of people who it accidently happened to if you know what i mean,im not saying it doesnt happen, just seems too many. they just dont claim to have TTC...i believe girls falling pregnant from a one off accident or because of contraception failure is alot less common than it appears..again im not saying it doesnt ever happen. thats my opinion anyway lol. x

thats exactly what i meant, seems fishy ! ;) i think especially on this site it seems a lot easier to say "it was an accident but im dealing with it" than admit TTC or NTNP



shocker said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> but whos to say that girls who werent TTC will get any less "bored" of the baby than those who were?
> not trying to cause a debate, i get what you're saying completely just dont see why just cos it was deliberate they're destined to be neglectful or incompetent mothers :shrug: xxx
> 
> Debate is always good i think :thumbup: Its nice to learn about other peoples views! They're not destined to be neglectful or incompetant mothers at all i think, they've simply sold themselves and their child short because they dont have the maturity to wait.I think it doesnt matter how you ended up pregnant or what your circumstances are you can be a bad mother or you can be a good mother.I mean i think young mums make good mums personally because i think they relate well to their children, but older mums are also good in their own way, theirs pros and cons to both.A girl whos sleeping around trying to get pregnant and has a baby at 14 could easily end up being a better mother than a woman whos married/has a job/mortgage.Just as the married woman could easily be better than the 14 year old, theres no way you could possibly say a whole group of people are bad mothers because every single person is differant and each bring their own pros and cons to the situation.I simply think its irresponsible to ttc when you dont have your own place/a steady partner and financial security.Just my opinion, nothing against them though im sure they would be great mothers, its still a bad idea! :shrug:Click to expand...

i pretty much agree, certainly that you cant judge how good a mother someone will be on their age. :thumbup:
but similarly i know for a fact a lot of people on here got pregnant through not using any contraception, like just a one off accident type thing and i dont see how thats any less irresponsible than TTC :shrug:
im not trying to argue with you btw, cos i dont particularly disagree with anything you're saying! :haha: xx


----------



## KrisKitten

See Anna i rlly dont wanna offend u, i rlly do like u and also Noah is due soon lol! Bit late to preach lol ;) but i think through experience with family and friends when u r still a child u r not in an ideal position to bring up one.
Not that ur naturally destined to be incompetant (this isn't 'you' as in anna but a generic 'you') but u arent in a position to offer all that u can. 
And the thought 'well it won't be perfect but hey' upsets me coz all i can think when i think of Tommy is its my job as him mum to make every minor detail as perfect as possible for him, it kills me that im not working/have my own place/own funding/own life yet to bring him into. I hate that we're just making things work, that during his life im gonna be busy trying to sort mine out too coz iv barely started!
These next few years imo should be all about him but im still having to distract myself with stuff about my life because iv had him during the slot in your life that is meant to be all about u. Finding out who u r, what ur gonna do, how ur gonna do it, what it is u actially want, enjoying yourself, learning. Its not selfish that teenage years are all about you its the point of them, 
just to add im not trying to scare anyone, its not all doom and gloom but its definatly not something i culd ever ever understand doing on purpose at such ayoung age xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

jazmine - i agree, i was using the pill, and got pregnant off that - had a weird allergy type thing and didn't even realise it was that.. so i guess in a way i didn't stop it cause didn't really think that.. i just wanted to know people's opinions.. 

just to clear everything up i didn't mean girls who TTC are gonna automatically be bad mothers.. because obviously their going to love their children and care for it.. as they wanted one in the first place.. i also think it's different for everyone of course.. i was more aiming this at a few TTC's i'd seen under 16.. 
like i'm gonna use annawrigley as my example.. and juding from all her posts and everything she's gonna be a GREAT mum.. she's so excited, and seems to know exactly what she's doing.. 
i just get confused by some people who come on here and need reassurance from us it's what they want to do.. and alot of girls don't seem to realise how hard it will be.. 
i'm just saying their's a few who seem to kind of be a bit clueless as to what to expect...

i realised i kind of really genralised this at first.. i didn't mean to.. i was just saying more i was confused at the need to post and get reassurance.. 
i'm just saying i don't see it's right to TTC if you have nothing to offer a baby.. however some people under 18 have more to offer a baby than those who are older.. 

(sorry if i upset anyone or anything i really didn't mean to.. and i think that all the mummies on here.. however they got pregnant.. will be really great mummies..)

but like i said.. my post was more aimed at under 16's.. than the under 18's hehe 
xxxxx


----------



## annawrigley

KrisKitten said:


> See Anna i rlly dont wanna offend u, i rlly do like u and also Noah is due soon lol! Bit late to preach lol ;) but i think through experience with family and friends when u r still a child u r not in an ideal position to bring up one.
> Not that ur naturally destined to be incompetant (this isn't 'you' as in anna but a generic 'you') but u arent in a position to offer all that u can.
> And the thought 'well it won't be perfect but hey' upsets me coz all i can think when i think of Tommy is its my job as him mum to make every minor detail as perfect as possible for him, it kills me that im not working/have my own place/own funding/own life yet to bring him into. I hate that we're just making things work, that during his life im gonna be busy trying to sort mine out too coz iv barely started!
> These next few years imo should be all about him but im still having to distract myself with stuff about my life because iv had him during the slot in your life that is meant to be all about u. Finding out who u r, what ur gonna do, how ur gonna do it, what it is u actially want, enjoying yourself, learning. Its not selfish that teenage years are all about you its the point of them,
> just to add im not trying to scare anyone, its not all doom and gloom but its definatly not something i culd ever ever understand doing on purpose at such ayoung age xxx

i do see where you're coming from and although i wouldnt change my decision i do realise that looking back it wasnt the most sensible one ive made ;) lol but by the time he starts school il be working or in further education, i think with education its never too late to go back and get the grades,i'll be 2 years behind when i start again but i really think it'll be fine! i dont think he'll miss out on anything especially during his baby years he wont know any different :shrug: he'll have everything that he needs. theres days when i think "oh god what am i doing this is huge" but never once "oh god i wish i hadnt done that"
i wouldnt recommend it to other girls tho, especially under 16, im not saying pregnancy is all fun and games and im sure motherhood wont be either! i know its the hardest thing il ever do but bring it on! xxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i kinda agree with kriskitten in a way.. 
but i see what annawrigley is saying.. that in a way by not using anything it's similar to TTC.. 
i just think of all the things i may not be able to give my baby..
ahhhh why did i post this.. now i'm confusedd!! 
xxxxxx


----------



## shocker

annawrigley said:


> yeahh i watched underage pregnant, and that one was called pregnancy: my big decision i think, they did a load of them about stuff like sex, boob jobs, lol cant really remember the others but yeah..

that show was BRILLIANT! haha i totally want someone to put me on that show just so i can be put off for a few years :rofl:




annawrigley said:


> i pretty much agree, certainly that you cant judge how good a mother someone will be on their age. :thumbup:
> but similarly i know for a fact a lot of people on here got pregnant through not using any contraception, like just a one off accident type thing and i dont see how thats any less irresponsible than TTC :shrug:
> im not trying to argue with you btw, cos i dont particularly disagree with anything you're saying! :haha: xx

Not using contraception on an ongoing basis is ttc imo! You have unprotected sex and chances are you could get pregnant! A once off accident i can understand, silly yes but still everyone has their moments where they carried away :haha: even then you should get the morning after pill if you really want to prevent pregnancy.Then again im not gonna be all holier than thou because ive had an oopsie in the past and been too embaressed to get the morning after pill so i can see that side also.However more than once and thats ttc, you may not be charting or anything but its still trying to get pregnant :shrug: I think not using contraception on an ongoing basis and ttc as a young teen are equally irresponsible, the outcome is the same.Its ok im not trying to argue either sorry :hugs: i was on the debate team at school and i love talking about interesting topics with differing opinions, lol i sound like a right boring fart now :blush::haha:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

annawrigley said:


> KrisKitten said:
> 
> 
> See Anna i rlly dont wanna offend u, i rlly do like u and also Noah is due soon lol! Bit late to preach lol ;) but i think through experience with family and friends when u r still a child u r not in an ideal position to bring up one.
> Not that ur naturally destined to be incompetant (this isn't 'you' as in anna but a generic 'you') but u arent in a position to offer all that u can.
> And the thought 'well it won't be perfect but hey' upsets me coz all i can think when i think of Tommy is its my job as him mum to make every minor detail as perfect as possible for him, it kills me that im not working/have my own place/own funding/own life yet to bring him into. I hate that we're just making things work, that during his life im gonna be busy trying to sort mine out too coz iv barely started!
> These next few years imo should be all about him but im still having to distract myself with stuff about my life because iv had him during the slot in your life that is meant to be all about u. Finding out who u r, what ur gonna do, how ur gonna do it, what it is u actially want, enjoying yourself, learning. Its not selfish that teenage years are all about you its the point of them,
> just to add im not trying to scare anyone, its not all doom and gloom but its definatly not something i culd ever ever understand doing on purpose at such ayoung age xxx
> 
> i do see where you're coming from and although i wouldnt change my decision i do realise that looking back it wasnt the most sensible one ive made ;) lol but by the time he starts school il be working or in further education, i think with education its never too late to go back and get the grades,i'll be 2 years behind when i start again but i really think it'll be fine! i dont think he'll miss out on anything especially during his baby years he wont know any different :shrug: he'll have everything that he needs. theres days when i think "oh god what am i doing this is huge" but never once "oh god i wish i hadnt done that"
> i wouldnt recommend it to other girls tho, especially under 16, im not saying pregnancy is all fun and games and im sure motherhood wont be either! i know its the hardest thing il ever do but bring it on! xxxxClick to expand...

those last two posts their are kinda exactly what i agree with.. 
i got it.. 
even though i'll be honest i skipped a year of doing my a levels cause i didn't like them, tried doing beauty therapy, realised there's not alot of money in the side i was intrested in and need to go back to do my a levels, but it's really hard to find a place that does exactly what i want to.. i can't do the ones i want to do, just have to pick a few.. i wanted to be a nurse.. but found out you have to do shift work whilst studying, however there's no way i can move to go to uni because i need my support network.. so it does start to get difficult.. but obviously i wouldn't change it now.. 
and that's all i meant annawrigley.. was exactly what you said..
but the other girls don't seem to realise..
hehe... :) btw i think you're lovely.. and will make a great mummmyyy.. and i've said that like 8 times.. but i've seen loadsa your posts!! :) and always seem to bump into you in ones i comment :hugs:
xxxxxxx
xxxxxx


----------



## annawrigley

shocker said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> yeahh i watched underage pregnant, and that one was called pregnancy: my big decision i think, they did a load of them about stuff like sex, boob jobs, lol cant really remember the others but yeah..
> 
> that show was BRILLIANT! haha i totally want someone to put me on that show just so i can be put off for a few years :rofl:Click to expand...

lol did you see the sex one? i thought that was so weird... 2 girls going on national tv to talk about whether they want to lose their virginities or not. with their MUMS and GRANNIES in tow, discussing it all in great depth along the way. :shock:
all i could think of was woahh... imagine what they'll be greeted with when they go back to school after thats been on tv..
kinda the same with the drinking one where the girl openly admitted to her mum and granny how much she binge drank (like it was something to be proud of) and how she'd slept with 8 people unprotected in the last month and was laughing about how she couldnt remember their names and stuff.
"I GO OUT. I GET PISSED. I GET LAID" i remember her saying that to her nan.
id be so ashamed if that was my daughter/granddaughter :nope:



shocker said:


> Not using contraception on an ongoing basis is ttc imo! You have unprotected sex and chances are you could get pregnant! A once off accident i can understand, silly yes but still everyone has their moments where they carried away :haha: even then you should get the morning after pill if you really want to prevent pregnancy.Then again im not gonna be all holier than thou because ive had an oopsie in the past and been too embaressed to get the morning after pill so i can see that side also.However more than once and thats ttc, you may not be charting or anything but its still trying to get pregnant :shrug: I think not using contraception on an ongoing basis and ttc as a young teen are equally irresponsible, the outcome is the same.Its ok im not trying to argue either sorry :hugs: i was on the debate team at school and i love talking about interesting topics with differing opinions, lol i sound like a right boring fart now :blush::haha:

haha you dont sound boring , i enjoy it too im just knackered and off to bed quite soon so dont wanna get into a huge hoo-hah with anyone! (not that id want to anyway but you get what im saying :haha:) xxxxx


----------



## thedog

allier276 said:


> thedog said:
> 
> 
> By the way, did anybody ever watch Underage and Pregnant? x
> 
> yeah i watched that.. on BBC 3?
> i also watched another programme.. or might have been the same one on BBC 3.. where one 14 year old and one 15 year old i think really wanted children so their perants put them on the show, and made them live the lives of pregnant women for 9 weeks, and each week was meant to be a month.. and they had to do shopping and everything, and they gave them a money budget.. then after the 9 weeks they gave them a baby to look after for 3 weeks, and they had to do everything for it.. and afterwards they both said they'd rather wait.. i felt kinda sorry for them..
> i know it's a tv programme so they exaggerate and stuff.. but was deffiantly worth watching.. oh and one of the girls really freaked out when they made her sit through one womans birth!! :dohh:
> xxxxxClick to expand...

That programme sounds good, i havent seen that! :thumbup: i think it was on BBC3, at the time i watched it on the iplayer thingy x


----------



## annawrigley

alexia (that is your name right?:haha:) youre so sweet im sure youll make a lovely mummy too thanks for being so kind and non-offensive in your posts! lol
im glad none of us had bust ups over this cos thats the last thing i want hahaa xxxxx


----------



## KrisKitten

ill be diplomatic about underage ttc

however not using protection but not wanting tc is plain and simple stupid and irresponsible

im sure it will wor out anna, just like it will for all of us but what annoys me is girls that think theyll do it and itll be simple, like they say 'i no itll be hard' but they dont, even seeing babies around u doesnt give u a clue.
theres no point when ur doing something and u think 'wowee this is a tough job!' that u can just shrug and get on with.
It builds slowly and becomes a constant effort (not that my son is a chore but i cant think of a better wsay to phrase), waat ur doing isnt hard work, ur way of life is.
xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

thedog said:


> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thedog said:
> 
> 
> By the way, did anybody ever watch Underage and Pregnant? x
> 
> yeah i watched that.. on BBC 3?
> i also watched another programme.. or might have been the same one on BBC 3.. where one 14 year old and one 15 year old i think really wanted children so their perants put them on the show, and made them live the lives of pregnant women for 9 weeks, and each week was meant to be a month.. and they had to do shopping and everything, and they gave them a money budget.. then after the 9 weeks they gave them a baby to look after for 3 weeks, and they had to do everything for it.. and afterwards they both said they'd rather wait.. i felt kinda sorry for them..
> i know it's a tv programme so they exaggerate and stuff.. but was deffiantly worth watching.. oh and one of the girls really freaked out when they made her sit through one womans birth!! :dohh:
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> That programme sounds good, i havent seen that! :thumbup: i think it was on BBC3, at the time i watched it on the iplayer thingy xClick to expand...


yeah i watched both on those iplayer thingys.. it was when i first told my best friend i was pregnant.. she sent me all these links.. i was like AHHHHH!!! :blush: hahahaha!! 
xxxx


----------



## KrisKitten

jut to reitterate i do love my son lol!
im making my life sound terrible lol but its not honest!
:laugh2:
iv got my sensible hat on :thumbup: xxxxx


----------



## annawrigley

KrisKitten said:


> jut to reitterate i do love my son lol!
> im making my life sound terrible lol but its not honest!
> :laugh2:
> iv got my sensible hat on :thumbup: xxxxx

youre not at all :haha: we know you love him hes a lil beauty lol xxxx


----------



## shocker

annawrigley said:


> lol did you see the sex one? i thought that was so weird... 2 girls going on national tv to talk about whether they want to lose their virginities or not. with their MUMS and GRANNIES in tow, discussing it all in great depth along the way. :shock:
> all i could think of was woahh... imagine what they'll be greeted with when they go back to school after thats been on tv..
> kinda the same with the drinking one where the girl openly admitted to her mum and granny how much she binge drank (like it was something to be proud of) and how she'd slept with 8 people unprotected in the last month and was laughing about how she couldnt remember their names and stuff.
> "I GO OUT. I GET PISSED. I GET LAID" i remember her saying that to her nan.
> id be so ashamed if that was my daughter/granddaughter :nope:

yeah i saw it :dohh: omfg!! I remember my friend and i were watching it with our jaws on the floor! I was mortified for her and her family like! she had absoloutly no self respect, it was gross.They showed her completely off her face in some club with guys pawing her and her mum and nan were like :shrug: 'yeah i suppose shes a bit wild' WTF lol shes totally gonna look back in a few years and wish the ground would swallow her up! she basically went on tv and bragged about being a trampy alchi in front of like the world!! If she was my daughter/grandaughter i would actually lock her up! she had absoloutly no shame!!! it was nasty :wacko:
I dont think anyone would fall out in this section tbh! Everyones up for a good natter but wouldnt ever actually argue i think.Bnb kicks butt lol :thumbup:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

shocker said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> lol did you see the sex one? i thought that was so weird... 2 girls going on national tv to talk about whether they want to lose their virginities or not. with their MUMS and GRANNIES in tow, discussing it all in great depth along the way. :shock:
> all i could think of was woahh... imagine what they'll be greeted with when they go back to school after thats been on tv..
> kinda the same with the drinking one where the girl openly admitted to her mum and granny how much she binge drank (like it was something to be proud of) and how she'd slept with 8 people unprotected in the last month and was laughing about how she couldnt remember their names and stuff.
> "I GO OUT. I GET PISSED. I GET LAID" i remember her saying that to her nan.
> id be so ashamed if that was my daughter/granddaughter :nope:
> 
> yeah i saw it :dohh: omfg!! I remember my friend and i were watching it with our jaws on the floor! I was mortified for her and her family like! she had absoloutly no self respect, it was gross.They showed her completely off her face in some club with guys pawing her and her mum and nan were like :shrug: 'yeah i suppose shes a bit wild' WTF lol shes totally gonna look back in a few years and wish the ground would swallow her up! she basically went on tv and bragged about being a trampy alchi in front of like the world!! If she was my daughter/grandaughter i would actually lock her up! she had absoloutly no shame!!! it was nasty :wacko:
> I dont think anyone would fall out in this section tbh! Everyones up for a good natter but wouldnt ever actually argue i think.Bnb kicks butt lol :thumbup:Click to expand...


i saw that one too.. 
the one i'm talking about i think might have been

too young? - My Big Decision: teenage pregnancy.. was on July 2009.. on BBC.. about the 14 year olds.. 

no one would fall out.. at the end of the day regardless how we got pregnant.. we all either are or have been.. and we're all gonna be great perants.. END OF!! ( my immautre side therrre :blush:)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KrisKitten

lol there is the occasional fall out but i think theres a reasonably tight unit of friends on teens
i rlly hated i ddnt agree with u at first anna lol, id hate to not speaks to u :D


lol i watched ssome of the Underage & pregnant, the only 1 i remember was that one with the twins.
Im sure the second one only got preggo to copy her sis...wound me up somethin rotten

Lol no, iv bin watching 'I didnt know i was pregnant'
lol can u guess y? :rofl: xxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

annawrigley said:


> alexia (that is your name right?:haha:) youre so sweet im sure youll make a lovely mummy too thanks for being so kind and non-offensive in your posts! lol
> im glad none of us had bust ups over this cos thats the last thing i want hahaa xxxxx

i completely missed this one.. sorry!!
yeah that's it!!
thank youu hun!! :) ohh no way would i be offensive.. because i don't think you'd be a bad mummy, or what you did was wrong.. it's just a thing i was curious about.. and that.. 
and i was considering a bust up :winkwink: but realised must just be my hormoness... (hehe just kidding by the wayy!!) 
xxxxxx


----------



## annawrigley

aww kris :flower: life would be boring if we all had exactly the same views, huh?!
yeah the twins kinda freaked me out just cos they looked SO young and the second one blatantly just did it cos she felt left out.. kinda sad really especially as things didnt work out for her and her bf and she had to watch her sister do the whole happy family thing right in front of her. their mum handled it really well though i thought!

haha ive not seen that, is it on youtube or..?
might give it a gander ;)
xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i saw that one.. with the twins :) and i agree it was obvious she wanted to copy her sister.. 
xxxx


----------



## shocker

Yeah it was harsh with the twins alright! i felt so bad for the one who got pregnant 2nd, she so obviously just did it to be closer to her sister and her sister was like get away from me.The mother was an actual saint! if i had twin 14 year olds with kids i'd be inconsolable!


----------



## annawrigley

i think the first twin that got pregnant (charlotte? was that her name?) seemed to be doing really well, it seemed pretty natural to her. also i thought it was so cute the way she called her sons name when she was cooing over him or whatever "kenzie jaaaaames"
haha am i the only one to remember that specific part? :blush: xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

yeah.. ahh i don't remember the name part.. but i remember thinking one family was well sweet and the other just didn't connect properlyy :( xxxxx


----------



## KrisKitten

lol yes anna

yes u r

:rofl:

Its on Home and Health or sumthin...might be on the net if u search it :shrug:
lol it reassures me that im not a complete and utter idiot.

U no cav sed to me last night that he still has doubts as to whether i knew or not!!!!
:shock:
He sed it in a nice way but seriously!!
NO
I DIDNT
:dohh:
flippin men! xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hehehe..
i think men find some things hard to understand..
cause it doesn't happen to them..
so theyre just like well durh isnt it obvious...
xxxxx


----------



## annawrigley

:blush: thought i might've been. she just said it in a sweet little sing-song voice!

ahhha.i find it crazy that you didnt!
i believe that you didnt, but its mad!! were you 33 weeks? im 30 and i dont think i could not notice being booted in the stomach and my big rock hard belly haha! then again your bump didnt sprout out til right near the end!
xx


----------



## oobabylocaoo

Hi I was just lurking today on your board. Im actually not a teen mom im 30 but still look young enough to be a teen lol. I got pregnant at 18 w/my daughter and then got pregnant at 20 with my son and to be honest I have no regrets whats so ever. I didn't consider myself immature at the time and I wasn't a party girl. My kids are now about to be 11 and 8. I have given them the best life I possibly could and too be honest they are very spoiled of coarse what they have they must earn. There dad and I couldn't make things work after 5yrs of being together he was 2yrs older then me but thank god he took care of us (although I was a part-time working mom) we still provided the best we could. It ended but Thank God he remains in our kids lives. We share joint custody of our kids. He wasn't some immature boy at his age Thank God. He helped with everything from waking up in the middle of the night, to changing diapers, feedings, watching the kids while I worked. On the other hand I had friends who were single moms and there parents were raising there children while they partied it's actually sad. A good friend of mine had her daughter at 15 and her mom mostly raised her so she could party and was up some man's butt. Her daughter grew to hate her, at the age of 29 she tried to make things right with her 12 y/o daughter and she wanted nothing to do with her and as sad as this sounds her daughter passed away (In a traggic car accident 8/12/09) a month after her attempt to try and make up for her past mistakes because she was young but still in her later 20's still wanted to party and be up another jerks butt, it was too late. 

I also wondered y would teens as young as 13 would want to try and get pregnant but for those who are trying, be responsible and take care of that baby.

I am now 30 met my wonderful husband of 7yrs and we are having our first baby together and even im a little scared...

Good luck to you teen moms, stay strong. Don't let no one look down on you because your a Teen mom cause some teen moms are better moms then the ones in there 20's and 30's. 

Jasmin


----------



## KrisKitten

Lol anna i realised i was wen i was about ur stage tbh, just my first scan where twas all confirmed was 33 weeks...i had no idea how far gone i was tho!!
It crossed my mind b4 i went on holiday and then the first day there i felt a movement...then a shuffle and that night a proper booting.

im not ashamed to say i nearly sh!t myself :laugh2:

who needs a preg test aye? Just let him boot u in the ribs :winkwink: xxx


----------



## emilylynn18

KrisKitten said:


> Lol anna i realised i was wen i was about ur stage tbh, just my first scan where twas all confirmed was 33 weeks...i had no idea how far gone i was tho!!
> It crossed my mind b4 i went on holiday and then the first day there i felt a movement...then a shuffle and that night a proper booting.
> 
> im not ashamed to say i nearly sh!t myself :laugh2:
> 
> who needs a preg test aye? Just let him boot u in the ribs :winkwink: xxx

WHOA!!! You didn't find out til you were like 33 weeks???!!!:wacko:
Thats kinda hard for me to wrap my head around... How did you not notice???:shrug:


----------



## tasha41

I can't read through it all because I'm busy folding laundry, but I will respond to the OP.

I can't wrap my head around it either. I guess it just comes down to there are different types of people in the world,

Some girls just want to have babies and be SAHMs and that, 

Some girls want to go to university and have careers before all of that,

Some girls can't be arsed to do anything..

Not that one is necessarily "better" or more normal than the rest (k, maybe the first 2 are way better than the last one!).. I do have to say though I think most of the time the girls who TTC so so young are doing it for the wrong reasons... selfish reasons... I realize there are exceptions, those who married young and those who want children badly but have possible fertility issues. All the power to you I guess if you are married young and that, that's what people usually do when they get married I guess, procreate.. 

For me, personally, even though I didn't plan to get pregnant when I was 18 (an older teen, graduated high school thankfully, but I still had 2 years of college and 3 years of university ahead of me, still was unmarried, still hadn't gone on a real vacation in my life or really gotten to do all the things I wanted to do with my friends)... I think I will "mourn" the things I missed out on to have my baby for awhile. Even if I am incredibly in love with her and so, so thankful for her... and I am happy overall with my life.

Also I think that before you even start TTC.. whether you are 38 or 15.. you should be able to stand on your own 2 feet and support yourself. Not relying on mummy and daddy and that. Just seems logical to me that if you want to bring a life into this world you should first make sure you can take care of it :shrug: ... You don't just buy a puppy because you want one and then not have money to pay vet bills, buy dog food, etc. Difference being with a puppy you can rehome it or give it away.. not that that is very nice but still. A child you can't really do that to..


----------



## MiissMuffet

I don't actually think minors are allowed in the ttc section- bnb doesn't support that. WTT is fine


----------



## xxxjacxxx

MiissMuffet said:


> I don't actually think minors are allowed in the ttc section- bnb doesn't support that. WTT is fine

Just to clarify to that post hun:

BabyandBump does not support minors 'Trying to Conceive'. While we understand that teenage pregnancy is becoming more and more common we do not endorse those under the legal adult age trying to get pregnant, and as such all threads pertaining to this will be locked.

BabyandBump opperates a strict NO under 18's using the forum for the following:
Waiting to try (WTT)
Trying to conceive (TTC)
*(Non-pregnant minors using the 'Teen Pregnancy' forum may have their account restricted or banned without warning).*


----------



## MiissMuffet

xxxjacxxx said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> I don't actually think minors are allowed in the ttc section- bnb doesn't support that. WTT is fine
> 
> Just to clarify to that post hun:
> 
> BabyandBump does not support minors 'Trying to Conceive'. While we understand that teenage pregnancy is becoming more and more common we do not endorse those under the legal adult age trying to get pregnant, and as such all threads pertaining to this will be locked.
> 
> BabyandBump opperates a strict NO under 18's using the forum for the following:
> Waiting to try (WTT)
> Trying to conceive (TTC)
> *(Non-pregnant minors using the 'Teen Pregnancy' forum may have their account restricted or banned without warning).*Click to expand...

Yea that's what I meant. I didn't know they weren't allowed in the WTT section though. I am in full support of teenage mums, but the actually "trying" to under 18 i agree shouldn't be encouraged. Though teen pregnancy DOES happen and when it does that's when the support is needed. :hugs:


----------



## AP

jac, i didnt know minors weren't allowed in WTT?

If thats the case, then there are a good few in WTT already!


----------



## MiissMuffet

sb22 said:


> jac, i didnt know minors weren't allowed in WTT?
> 
> If thats the case, then there are a good few in WTT already!

yeh that's why i thought it must've been ok :shrug:


----------



## AP

i think the girls here have been brutally honest here and i hope it does help someone younger wanting to TTC.

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## trashit

ill be completely honest... I was on the pill and using condoms. I missed a period the month before i fell pregnant and i really thought i was pregnant that time, in fact convinced myself that i must be. i went to my family planning clinic, took 2 clearblue tests and had a test done at the hospital and all negative even tho i felt like i was and had spent the 3 weeks since my missed period reli getting used to the idea... Anyway my period turned up :shrug: so i pretended i was relieved (really was gutted) so for the month later, i have to admit i skipped a few pills :blush: and then here i am.. So i wasnt particularly ttc but kinda was... I dont think its right for peoplle (whatever their age) ro ttc for their own personal gain. i.e the girls who think a babies a big song and dance. I didnt think that, i made an informed cchoice and wouldnt change it for the world :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

MiissMuffet said:


> sb22 said:
> 
> 
> jac, i didnt know minors weren't allowed in WTT?
> 
> If thats the case, then there are a good few in WTT already!
> 
> yeh that's why i thought it must've been ok :shrug:Click to expand...

No they are not allowed in WTT.

Girls, If you see them please report them, or PM me or any of the other mods with their usernames. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Yeah jac I think there are a few in there

As for TTC underage please think again. No matter how much you think you are ready to have a baby NOTHING prepares you for it. Nothing prepared me for aidna having colic and having every night from 10 till 12 pacing my room, patting his back, giving him infacol trying to get him to settle nearly every night and the getting up and going to college

Yes anna on here who is lovely and a very good mum has done it, she did try but I bet she will be the first one to say how hard it can be. 

I think anna would be a great person to talk to as she knows how you may be feeling

:hugs: Anna

It is hard and sometime I wish I had, had aidan older but I wouldnt change himfor the world now
xx


----------



## Wobbles

If I found my daughters at 16 in a WTT with women 20+ 30+ I'd not be a happy Mummy - Would any of you?

Whist we understand that teens wanting babies is a problem in the world BabyandBump is not the right forum to discuss that in any shape or form for many reasons. If other forums support this kind of discussion that is their prerogative but cannot be supported on BabyandBump.


----------



## Wobbles

allier276 said:


> How i've seen sooo many minors TTC.. i find it really strange.. i mean i know we're all pregnant or have had children on here.. but i've seen some people as young as 15 on here TTC.. it's not even legal for them to be sexually active...
> What's going on?! :wacko:

Could you please report the posts if you find someone underage WTT/TTC its much easier than creating debates esspecially do not endorse those under the legal adult age trying to get pregnant :winkwink: ...reports are always muchly appreciated.

x


----------



## Maddiee

Wobbles said:


> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> How i've seen sooo many minors TTC.. i find it really strange.. i mean i know we're all pregnant or have had children on here.. but i've seen some people as young as 15 on here TTC.. it's not even legal for them to be sexually active...
> What's going on?! :wacko:
> 
> Could you please report the posts if you find someone underage WTT/TTC its much easier than creating debates esspecially do not endorse those under the legal adult age trying to get pregnant :winkwink: ...reports are always muchly appreciated.
> 
> xClick to expand...

so your saying that if they're 16 (or whatever age) they aren't allowed to even to post in the WTT or TTC forums?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

^^^ Thats correct.


----------



## Maddiee

okay, but being realistic. how many of the minors that are in the WTT/TTC threads, actually want to and how many are in there to get attention?


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

^^^^

Dunno you will never know really
xx


----------



## Maddiee

true


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thats why we rely on you lovely genuine members to report anything you feel is out of the ordinary.....you dont have to have evidence, maybe just a hunch...please report it.:thumbup:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahhh... got it.. next time i will report them.. was shocked their seemed to be quite a few.. sorry, wasn't sure what to do.. just worried me a bit that so many youngsters wanted too.. 
xxxx


----------



## Maddiee

okay. thank-you for clarifying that.


----------



## bumps_a_daisy

being 20 i guess im stuck in the middle of being looked down at for being 'young' but old enough not to be discriminated against as much as younger teens. 
But when i went to my 20 week scan a girl of 13!!!!!!! was there alone looking very scared and vulnerable, i just wanted to give her a hug.

what does WWC and TTC mean?
lol a bit slow xx


----------



## Maddiee

WTT - Wanting To Try/Waiting To Try
TTC - Trying To Conceive.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

WWC/WWT - is waiting to try
And TTC - is trying to concieve

https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/abbrevs.htm
(that's apage that explains what all the little abreviations mean)

hope that helps.. 

xxxx


----------



## bumps_a_daisy

lol thanks guys :) 
x


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah you see, im 18 and didnt want a baby, but i am the most forgetful person in the world, and i forget my pill quite a lot. I used to have the implant but i put on 2 stone so had it out, and im still tryin to shift the weight. But i had a mc and was genuinely gutted and that made me realise how much i wanted a baby. So if OH would let me, i would genuinely ttc now. But thats because i know how much love i could give a child, and because i had it all planned before i miscarried. But yeah 16 yr old that ttc are just stupid, given the choice - id live my life xx


----------



## pprsmama1686

Honestly I dont mean to be mean, but I think if your trying to get pregnant that young, then you are just being selfish because there is no way that you are ready or mature enough to take care of another life. Most people that age cant even take care of themselves! I am 19 and I'm not ready. Not financially, not emotionally, not even physically. But I must say, I would never ever trade it for the world and getting pregnant wasnt a mistake. My daughter is not a mistake. I made some bad choices, yes, but I have also changed my life around for my daughter. I went from a smoking, some drugs, drinking girl to a girl that quite smoking completely, and stopped doing drugs and drinking. I am now in college and I have made new friends so I dont surround myself with the bad things. I have started going back to church as well and I couldnt be more proud of myself. I wouldnt have it any other way and I cant wait till my daughter can see how much I have done for her. I hope she is proud of me too!! Good luck to everyone that:]


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

yeah it annoys me too that you see so many people say it's so hard and you know that the young girls who are TTC will be posting those comments soon :( 
xxxx


----------



## trashit

pprsmama1686 said:


> Honestly I dont mean to be mean, but I think if your trying to get pregnant that young, then you are just being selfish because there is no way that you are ready or mature enough to take care of another life. Most people that age cant even take care of themselves! I am 19 and I'm not ready. Not financially, not emotionally, not even physically. But I must say, I would never ever trade it for the world and getting pregnant wasnt a mistake. My daughter is not a mistake. I made some bad choices, yes, but I have also changed my life around for my daughter. I went from a smoking, some drugs, drinking girl to a girl that quite smoking completely, and stopped doing drugs and drinking. I am now in college and I have made new friends so I dont surround myself with the bad things. I have started going back to church as well and I couldnt be more proud of myself. I wouldnt have it any other way and I cant wait till my daughter can see how much I have done for her. I hope she is proud of me too!! Good luck to everyone that:]

yep i couldnt agree with you more tbh. I said this in another thread but before i was pregnant i was really wasting my life away, sat smoking weed in my flat with the fob and i kept missing college. Id moved cities to be with him and i didnt have any friends down there except his friends, and i only really liked one of them, so it was a very lonely and depressing time, and i could almost see my life going down the shitter.. Then i got my :bfp: and i realised that i couldnt live that life anymore, i had to give up weed, smoking and drinking, i had to get up off my backside and sort myself out. Its made me such a healthier and stronger person. And ok so i still dont have any friends, but im not going down bad roots anymore and i have something, well someone to live for now. And i really believe that he will be proud of me, because no matter what ill always be proud of him. Andd everything ive done from the second i got that :bfp: to now and everything ill do for the rest of my life will be so he can have a good life :)

i wish everyone all the best :flower:


----------



## KrisKitten

trashit said:


> pprsmama1686 said:
> 
> 
> Honestly I dont mean to be mean, but I think if your trying to get pregnant that young, then you are just being selfish because there is no way that you are ready or mature enough to take care of another life. Most people that age cant even take care of themselves! I am 19 and I'm not ready. Not financially, not emotionally, not even physically. But I must say, I would never ever trade it for the world and getting pregnant wasnt a mistake. My daughter is not a mistake. I made some bad choices, yes, but I have also changed my life around for my daughter. I went from a smoking, some drugs, drinking girl to a girl that quite smoking completely, and stopped doing drugs and drinking. I am now in college and I have made new friends so I dont surround myself with the bad things. I have started going back to church as well and I couldnt be more proud of myself. I wouldnt have it any other way and I cant wait till my daughter can see how much I have done for her. I hope she is proud of me too!! Good luck to everyone that:]
> 
> yep i couldnt agree with you more tbh. I said this in another thread but before i was pregnant i was really wasting my life away, sat smoking weed in my flat with the fob and i kept missing college. Id moved cities to be with him and i didnt have any friends down there except his friends, and i only really liked one of them, so it was a very lonely and depressing time, and i could almost see my life going down the shitter.. Then i got my :bfp: and i realised that i couldnt live that life anymore, i had to give up weed, smoking and drinking, i had to get up off my backside and sort myself out. Its made me such a healthier and stronger person. And ok so i still dont have any friends, but im not going down bad roots anymore and i have something, well someone to live for now. And i really believe that he will be proud of me, because no matter what ill always be proud of him. Andd everything ive done from the second i got that :bfp: to now and everything ill do for the rest of my life will be so he can have a good life :)
> 
> i wish everyone all the best :flower:Click to expand...

Your both gonna be fantastic mummys :flower: xxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

trashit said:


> yep i couldnt agree with you more tbh. I said this in another thread but *before i was pregnant i was really wasting my life away, sat smoking weed in my flat with the fob and i kept missing college.* Id moved cities to be with him and i didnt have any friends down there except his friends, and i only really liked one of them, so it was a very lonely and depressing time, and i could almost see my life going down the shitter.. *Then i got my  and i realised that i couldnt live that life anymore, i had to give up weed, smoking and drinking, i had to get up off my backside and sort myself out. Its made me such a healthier and stronger person.* And ok so i still dont have any friends, but im not going down bad roots anymore and i have something, well someone to live for now. And i really believe that he will be proud of me, because no matter what ill always be proud of him. Andd everything ive done from the second i got that :bfp: to now and everything ill do for the rest of my life will be so he can have a good life :)
> 
> i wish everyone all the best :flower:

I highlighted the bits I can totally relate too. My family was all like you will make a horrible mother because of the life u live etc- but really, being suddenly hit with the responsibility can really change one for the better :hugs: xx


----------



## hopeandpray

huh? why would under 18s not be allowed in the WTT section? surely that's a responsible thing for them to be doing and it would help them to resist TTC too soon?


----------



## Charlotteee

hopeandpray said:


> huh? why would under 18s not be allowed in the WTT section? surely that's a responsible thing for them to be doing and it would help them to resist TTC too soon?

Would you want your 15 year old daughter on a site with 20/30 year olds wtt?
Why would anybody at 16 - most with no boyfriend, be on a pregnancy site?

xx


----------



## KrisKitten

i think the idea is is that being around people going on and on about 'July 2010 we TTC' etc culd encourage them along.
Point is whether u feel like it or not, ur a kid - appreciate being one.
Easier said than done i know, but trust me trying to live with having to wait is easier than living with being 100% responsible for a child for the rest of ur life at such a young age.
Its difficult having ur entire life set out for u at such a young age xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Because I dont think it is about resisting. They may see others going over to TTC and maybe think to hell with it. At the end of the day admin have these rules for a reason to protect member and young people. If I found my daughter on a pregnancy site at 15 saying she is broody, even though she is waiting I would still be a bit miffed. One because she would have been told how hard it is and two because she should be young, enjoying her life not counting her years away until she can TTC
xx


----------



## hopeandpray

i guess i understand where you're coming from. im 18, in a long term relationship an go on to WTT every few wks when i get the odd broody moment, thats differet form a 14/15 yr old on it every day never getting their mind away from pregnancy and babies. i first came on this site when i thought i might have been pregnant a while back, now i feel like a bit of an idiot for hanging around. u probably all think im a freak . . .


----------



## pprsmama1686

trashit said:


> pprsmama1686 said:
> 
> 
> Honestly I dont mean to be mean, but I think if your trying to get pregnant that young, then you are just being selfish because there is no way that you are ready or mature enough to take care of another life. Most people that age cant even take care of themselves! I am 19 and I'm not ready. Not financially, not emotionally, not even physically. But I must say, I would never ever trade it for the world and getting pregnant wasnt a mistake. My daughter is not a mistake. I made some bad choices, yes, but I have also changed my life around for my daughter. I went from a smoking, some drugs, drinking girl to a girl that quite smoking completely, and stopped doing drugs and drinking. I am now in college and I have made new friends so I dont surround myself with the bad things. I have started going back to church as well and I couldnt be more proud of myself. I wouldnt have it any other way and I cant wait till my daughter can see how much I have done for her. I hope she is proud of me too!! Good luck to everyone that:]
> 
> yep i couldnt agree with you more tbh. I said this in another thread but before i was pregnant i was really wasting my life away, sat smoking weed in my flat with the fob and i kept missing college. Id moved cities to be with him and i didnt have any friends down there except his friends, and i only really liked one of them, so it was a very lonely and depressing time, and i could almost see my life going down the shitter.. Then i got my :bfp: and i realised that i couldnt live that life anymore, i had to give up weed, smoking and drinking, i had to get up off my backside and sort myself out. Its made me such a healthier and stronger person. And ok so i still dont have any friends, but im not going down bad roots anymore and i have something, well someone to live for now. And i really believe that he will be proud of me, because no matter what ill always be proud of him. Andd everything ive done from the second i got that :bfp: to now and everything ill do for the rest of my life will be so he can have a good life :)
> 
> i wish everyone all the best :flower:Click to expand...

Yupp it sounds so much like me. I just cant believe how much my life has changed from 5 months ago! Its so insane to look back and I couldnt be prouder!


----------



## MiissMuffet

hopeandpray said:


> i guess i understand where you're coming from. im 18, in a long term relationship an go on to WTT every few wks when i get the odd broody moment, thats differet form a 14/15 yr old on it every day never getting their mind away from pregnancy and babies. i first came on this site when i thought i might have been pregnant a while back, now i feel like a bit of an idiot for hanging around. u probably all think im a freak . . .

y would we think u were a freak hun? :hun: you're not an idiot u are most welcome to hang around. As you said u are 18 u are most welcome in the WTT section :) xx


----------

